# FR: X est Y / X, c'est Y



## 8apples

Hi,

Recently I wrote something like « ma passion est le/la _qch_ », but it was corrected to « ma passion *c'est* le/la _qch_ ». May I know if there is a difference in meaning or emphasis, or is the former sentence not said at all?

In a nutshell the question is whether one uses just _être_  (_ma passion est..._) or have it accompanied by _ce/il(s)/elle(s)_ (_ma passion c'est..._) in such cases. While I feel it could be a reason of emphasis, I can't help feel that there could be something more to it. How about, say, in these?

« Les livres sont géniaux ! » versus « Les livres *ce sont* géniaux ! »
and
« Les livres du prof sont géniaux ! » versus « Les livres du prof *ce sont* géniaux ! »

The sentences above might not be adequate to convey what I meant, though... but I hope someone might be able to understand my question...

Peut-être un autre exemple est (c'est ?):
« La nouvelle version du logiciel est plus rapide que [...] »
ou
« La nouvelle version du logiciel *c'est* plus rapide que [...] »

Merci d'avance !

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also this discussion in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Maître Capello

When qualifying or describing something with an adjective, you don't use _ce_; when equating something with something else, you do, in which case you can usually rewrite the sentence the other way around.

_Ma passion, *c'*est le tennis._ (equation: _passion = tennis_) ↔ _Le tennis, *c'*est ma passion._
_Les livres du professeur sont géniaux._ (description with an adjective)
_La nouvelle version du logiciel est plus rapide que la précédente._ (description  with an adjective)


----------



## 8apples

Hi,

So, from what I understand, I can write « Peut-être un autre exemple, *c'est* : [...] » for what I've written in the second post, since the item that follows equates to « exemple » ?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, no… Another example is not necessarily the one you will provide as there is indeed an infinite number of other possible examples. In other words, example A is possibly another example, but example B may also be one. You therefore can't say that example A is equal to another example…

Anyway, in French we would rather say, _Voici un autre exemple_…


----------



## queenvictoria

Bonjour,
on the same subject, I have a question, what happens when you are expressing your point of view? I understand the difference between :"une montre, je trouve que c'est joli!" and "Je trouve que la montre est jolie", but what do you say in this case: je trouve qu'une montre c'est jolie or est jolie???????


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are indeed possible although the former is a bit more natural to me (with the comma):

_Je trouve qu'une montre*,* *c'*est joli. _
_Je trouve qu'une montre est joli*e*._ _ _


----------



## sincora

Bonsoir à tous!

Je sais qu'il y a dèja beaucoup de threads sur les usages de "C'est" et "Il/Elle est" -- mais je crois que ma question est différente...ou que ma question, *c'est* différente? Voilà: peut-on dire les deux? Dans quel cas doit-on employer l'un ou l'autre?

Par exemple, peut-on dire:

Ma soeur *est* belle mais sa voiture*, c'est* laide. etc etc?

Merci!


----------



## janpol

Ma soeur *est* belle 
Sa voiture*, c'est* laide 
Sa voiture *est* laide 
Sa voiture*, c'est* une horreur


----------



## sincora

Merci! Just to confirm and maybe keep a rule for the future: would you say that "c'est" is used only when  classifying something as a general type? (In janpol's example: sa  voiture, *c'est* _une horreur -- _that is, the car  is an instance of the general type "A horror"). While you'd have to use  "est" when describing something individually (Ex: Sa voiture *est* _laide_ -- that is, this particular car, individually, has the quality of being ugly). Peut-être?


----------



## janpol

précisons que "Ma soeur *est* belle mais sa voiture *est* une horreur" est correct aussi et que dans "c'est laide", c'est d'abord l'emploi du féminin qui est impossible : "cette ville est belle mais les immenses affiches publicitaires qu'on peut y voir, c'est laid" => correct ("cela est laid").


----------



## dragsterwave

Exemple: 

'Paris c'était incroyable' - 'Paris était incroyable'

Pourquoi met-on le 'c' dans cette phrase? Peut-on dire la même phrase sans mettre le 'c'? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

When you say _Paris*,* c'était incroyable_ (don't forget the comma and the slight pause when talking), you mean that your trip/your sojourn in Paris was amazing. It's more about everything you've done, everything you've seen; not the city itself.

_Paris était incroyable_ isn't as common. First, it suggests the city itself appeared amazing for a certain amount of time in the past.

"_Paris était vraiment magnifique pour Halloween, en octobre. Mais maintenant, la ville est moche._" ( )

As you can see, it's a bit odd to say that a city "was" awesome at a certain time in the past, because it implies it no longer is (as though a fantastic Universal Exposition went down there for a couple of weeks only).

On the other hand, it's hardly unsual to say that your trip _was _awesome, because it obviously is over now.


----------



## maicart

Hello,

I'm translating this sentence into French: "It's best to work in something you enjoy". Are these two sentences correct?

a) Le mieux est de travailler dans ce qu'on aime.
b) Le mieux c'est de travailler dans ce qu'on aime.

I'd like to know if there's any difference in meaning between "est de" and "c'est de" and whether both options are possible.

Thanks.


----------



## janpol

Je ne vois pas de différence. Phrase b : je mettrais une virgule après "mieux".


----------



## MariaGal

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une règle grammaticale qui m'explique quand est-ce qu'on utilise "c'est" ou "est" dans certaines phrases comme celles-ci:

Son nom *c'est* Daniel. (Ou on dit "son nom est Daniel"')
La maison c'est à moi (ou "La maison est à moi")

Pour moi les deux sont valides, mais je ne trouve pas une règle grammaticale claire quand le "c'est" et au milieu d'une phrase. Quelqu'un peut me donner cette règle s'il-vous plaît?

Merci!!


----------



## SwissPete

In fact, in French it should be « Il s'appelle Daniel ».

_Son nom est_ is a direct (and possibly erroneous) translation  of _His name is_.


----------



## MariaGal

Yes, it should be "Il s'appelle Daniel", but I need to know why is correct to say "c'est". I think is correct too, isn't it? I need the grammar rule and I don't find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Hi MariaGal,

"Il faut pas dire que son nom est Daniel" n'est pas la phrase que je veux examiner. "il ne faut pas dire que son nom est Daniel"; ça, ce n'est pas la phrase que je veux examiner.

Oui, MariaGal, vous posez exactement la question à laquelle je m'occupe depuis longtemps sans résolution. Je n'ai jamais su la posé. Merci. J'ai hâte d'entendre une réponse.


----------



## MariaGal

Voilà Maîtreaupôle, moi non plus je ne trouve pas la réponse. Les règles que je trouve ne me servent pas pour expliquer ça. Les règles sur le C'est/Il est, n'ont rien à voir avec ce cas là. 

Je me demande si c'est simplement mettre une virgule devant le "c'est": Son nom, c'est Daniel. Ou si vraiment il faut enlever le "c'"... 

Le contexte est trop simple: "On m'a offert un chat dans une petite caisse. Son nom *c'est* Daniel." Je sais qu'on peut le dire de différentes façons, mais pourquoi ce "c'est" n'est pas valable?

Merci.


----------



## Nicomon

Je peux imaginer « _son nom, c'est _» dans une phrase hypothétique du genre :

_Il ne s'appelle pas Alphonse. Son nom, c'est Daniel.  _Notez la virgule. 

Je ne trouve pas de règle précise de grammaire, mais c'est un peu comme si on inversait :  _C'est Daniel, son nom. 
_On ne pourrait pas, en inversant, dire :_  Est Daniel son nom. 

Et le mien (de nom), c'est Nico.  

_*Ajout :*  Je n'avais pas lu ton dernier post, Maria.  Bien vu, pour la virgule. _  _


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Bonsoir Nico, MariaGal

"Après le scrutin aura eu lieu en fin de Novembre est le moment de poser votre question."
"Après le scrutin aura eu lieu en fin de Novembre, ça c'est le moment de poser votre question."

"Se plaindre de tous ces agissements qui nous ont désavantagés est à nous de considérer; mais, moi, je préfère passer aux actes."
"Se plaindre de tous ces agissements qui nous ont désavantagés, c'est à nous de considérer; mais, moi, je préfère passer aux actes."

Ma difficulté, ce n'est pas à reconnaître quand me servir de "xxxxxxxxxm, c'est..." ou de "xxxxxxm, ça, c'est..." Il me semble que c'est toujours acceptable. En effet, c'est souvent (mais pas toujours) comme un tic de language. Non, le problème est plus à discerner quand il est permissible grammaticalement de l'omettre, comme dans les exemples que j'ai présentés au début de ce message. Par contre, quand est-on obligé de s'en servir?


----------



## MariaGal

Bonsoir Maîtreaupôle et Nicomon, de ce que je vois il n'y a pas une règle précise. Simplement c'est une question de logique, ou de Français soigné ou pas soigné, oral ou écrit. 
Maîtreaupôle, j'ai le même problème... Dans vos deux exemples je n''utiliserais jamais la première option, mais je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi... simplement car je le trouve bizarre.

Merci pour vous réponses!!


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

MariaGal,

J'ai trouvé la règle !!! En cas de doute, la gageure, c'est "...xxxxx, c'est..."  Et malheureusement, ça va rester là à moins qu'un francophone ne décide de se lancer dans la discussion avec quelque chose de plus définitif.


----------



## MariaGal

Alors la règle *c'est* qu'il n'y a pas de règle!!


----------



## Nicomon

_La règle*, *c'est qu'il n'y a pas de règle.  _  Ne pas oublier la virgule. 
_La règle est qu'il n'y a pas de règle. 

Il y en a sans doute une, de règle. 
 Le problème est de la trouver.  Le problème*, *c'est de la trouver. _


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

En général, il est inutile d'ajouter «_ c'est_». C'est emphatique.

......Son nom est Daniel 
......La maison est à moi 
......La citation  «_ XXXX_» est celle que j'ai étudiée 
......Boire est vital 

Cependant, à l'oral, il est très courant de répéter le sujet de la phrase avec un pronom :

......Son nom, c'est Daniel.
......La maison, elle est à moi.
......La citation  «_ XXXX_», c'est celle que j'ai étudiée.
......Boire, c'est vital.

Je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi, mais c'est une manière très répandue de parler. C'est légitime lorsque le sujet est très éloigné du verbe : «_ *Boire*, surtout en été, quand on transpire beaucoup et que le corps se déshydrate vite, *c'est* important._» Sans *c'*, la phrase serait assez confuse.

Mais c'est également très courant de répéter le sujet avec des phrases courtes : _Elle est partie, ma sœur._

Mais alors, pourquoi dire « _Son nom, *c'*est Daniel_ », et pas « _Son nom, *il *est Daniel _» ? Il faut avoir en tête la différence entre _C'est_ et _Il est.

...C'est_ + *nom* →_ C'est une maison_ (NOM COMMUN), _C'est Daniel_ (NOM PROPRE).
_...Il est_ + *adjectif *et *profession* → _Il est grand_ (ADJECTIF), _Il est comédien_ (PROFESSION).

Donc _Mon habitation, c'est une maison_ (c'est + nom).
...... _Son nom, c'est Daniel_ (c'est + nom).
...... _Daniel, il est bizarre_ (il est + adjectif).

Cependant, il faut se souvenir qu'on dit « _La maison, elle est à moi_ » et non pas « _La maison, c'est à moi_ ». On peut considérer que _à moi _qualifie la maison (Elle est belle, elle est grande, elle est à moi). Donc _à moi _agit comme un adjectif. Il requière donc _elle est _et non pas _c'est_.

Il faut aussi se souvenir que les verbes à l'infinitif sont toujours suivis de «_ c'est_ », jamais de «_ il est _».

.....Boire est vital 
.....Boire, c'est vital 
.....Boire, il est vital 
.


----------



## Nicomon

pour ce condensé bien clair,  Oddmania.


----------



## janpol

Oddmania said:


> on dit « _La maison, elle est à moi_ » et non pas « _La maison, c'est à moi_ »


Les différents contextes possibles me semblent capables de conduire à accepter ce qui ne semblait pas recevable a priori :
"Le testament de tonton Ernest a apporté qq bouleversements : (désormais), la villa à St Tropez, c'est à ma sœur. Le studio dans la banlieue de Roubaix, c'est à moi".


----------



## lukis421

Bonjours à tous !

Dans le contexte suivant, quelle est la forme correcte ?

<< Aujourd'hui est le jour où j'ai décidé d'essayer quelque chose de nouveau. >>

Ou bien

<< Aujourd'hui c'est le jour où j'ai décidé d'essayer quelque chose de nouveau. >>

Je crois avoir vu/entendu les deux, mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux sont correctes, la seconde (avec une virgule après "aujourd'hui") étant à mon avis plus usuelle à l'oral.
Pour ma part, je choisirais une troisième voie : _"C'est aujourd'hui le jour où j'ai décidé d'essayer quelque chose de nouveau"._


----------



## maffr

Bonjour!
To say, "The best day is Christmas." or "The best day is my birthday." Why do I think: "Le meilleur jour, c'est Noël." or Mon anniversaire, c'est le meilleur jour." are more correct than "Le meilleur jour est Noël." or "Mon anniversaire est le meilleur jour"?  Is there a grammatical reason why "c'est" should be used and not just "est"? If so, what is it? (Does it have something to do with a predicate noun?)  Is either way correct?  Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Both phrases are possible, but _Le meilleur jour de l'année*, c'est* Noël_ is more idiomatic than _Le meilleur jour de l'année *est* Noël_.

Anyway, I'm afraid there is no grammatical reason. That's just the way it is…


----------



## OLN

En changeant un peu la phrase :
_ Pour moi, le plus beau jour de l'année est Noël. _
Ou encore :   _Noël est pour moi le plus beau jour de l'année._


----------

